
Ask HN: First time in PyCon, recommendations? - huevosabio
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m in PyCon for the first time (and first developer conference), and I&#x27;m curious as to what is the best way to take advantage of a conference like PyCon and this conference in specific.<p>Also, if any of you are interested in meeting I&#x27;ll be happy to share a beer or two.
======
tedmiston
A few days late with this, though I hope your first PyCon was a success.

One of the presenters, Al Sweigart, wrote a post about getting the most out of
PyCon: "How to Do PyCon (or any tech conference)" [0].

The biggest takeaways are to meet strangers / community members and find a way
to connect with them. I keep a Twitter list [1] for this and you can subscribe
to it too.

[0]: [https://automatetheboringstuff.com/how-to-do-pycon-or-any-
te...](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/how-to-do-pycon-or-any-tech-
conference/) [1]:
[https://twitter.com/kicksopenminds/lists/pycon-2016](https://twitter.com/kicksopenminds/lists/pycon-2016)

